# Equilisation of UK degree



## Parin (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi

Can someone please tell me the process of equilising a UK teaching degree. I have been asked by the Ministry of Higher Education to do this, but since my certs are over 12 years old they have suggested to contact the British Council. They have asked me to get the BC to write a stamped letter stating that I have passed College and completed a University degree. However I seem to be going around in circles as the British Council said they only deal with teaching English courses only and English exams etc.

I am still confused and time is ticking since I need to do this quickly.

I have my original degree with me attested and copies of my A levels (High school as well as my GCSEs)

Hoping someone can guide me pls


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If it's proving difficult to follow the normal route yourself, perhaps try a company? Blair Consular Services for example.


----------

